# Catch Fish, Or Take Pictures???



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I stopped fishing to take some pictures of sharks around the boat during the last tournament at Port O'Connor, and I just now got around to taking a closer look at them. Does anybody see a shark in this picture?
.
.
.


----------



## Ricky T (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks like one of your big minners to me. A'course, I sure ain't no expert.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

_I see what appears to be a Dolphin_


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I'd say that's a PI... actually two in that photo!!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That's a chunky tarpon turning to the right, as he rolls.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I see tarpon!!


----------



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

TARPON!!!!!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*The Rest Of The Story...*

The sharks were maurauding piles of bait everywhere we looked. Tarpon were rolling occasionally off the perimeter, but we couldn't drop a **** pop in the water without getting into a 20 minute brown bomber battle. Worn out and frustrated I thought I could at least document the source of our frustration while we took a little breather.

I didn't see the green back and silver scales untill I downloaded the pictures. I reached a new level on the scale of tarpon fishing frustration at that moment. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got some revenge a week later and we have a trimester to get ready for the next opportunity.

Viva Sabalo!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great tarpon pic. 


I always find a lot of finetooth, spinner and blacktip sharks with the baitballs that the tarpon are feeding on. Not saying that was the sharks you were seeing, just giving you the usual suspects.

Finetooth sharks tend to shoot through the baitballs with there mouths wide open snapping at everything that they touch. The finetooths really like to surf waves in order togain spend if they can. Both blacktips and spinner sharks will shoot straight up through the bait balls, often breaching the water. Both species will spin, but spinner sharks tend to be a much better at it. Spinners look like an olympic diver when they jump, tight fast spins, there fins slaping and stunning lots of bait. Blacktips tend to look more like drunk ******** belly flopping.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

We saw kinda the same thing last week. There were birds working over a bait ball and we could see some small tarpon rolling in the middle of it. We pulled up and casted into the mix. First cast was a jack. The second cast was a kingfish. There had to be two dozen jacks. The tarpon kept rolling in the ball, but we could keep our baits away from everything else.
We found a big single about an hour later that made the trip.


----------

